# 'GUN UNIVERSITY'. "The 30 Super Carry". Another website with an opinion.



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I was searching around the other day, & this caught my eye,,, I thought it was interesting.
Seems like nobody can keep up with the demand for ammo in the first place, without doubling the prices,
WHY, would we need another handgun caliber?

Quote;
*The 30 Super Carry is a handgun cartridge introduced by Federal Ammunition as a new product for concealed carry and self defense applications.*
If you’d like to read about why I’m not a fan of this new cartridge, or at least how it has been marketed, make sure you keep scrolling and check out my full 30 Super Carry review below.

30 Super Carry Review: A Critical Look and Comparison : Gun University
*
Here's their massive list of REVIEWS,*

Gun Reviews : Gun University


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No one "needs" a new caliber. This is what gun and ammo manufactures do, it's how many if not most of the calibers we have today came about. Some turn out to be great, some are duds. I have no idea if it will ever amount to anything, seems unlikely, but the author comes off as a major D-bag.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just like tools and hardware.?.. come out with a new screw(torque) then need new tools , although I kinda do like those better then Phillips.... got to make money somehow and engineers justify their existence.?...but if we didn't have them we'd still have flint locks.?...
im good with what we(I) have now..... but the 350legend for ohio deer was a welcome round for me , as another option


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Neither 30Super Carry nor 350 Legend are “new” they are just repackaged and renamed. The 350 is just a Win .351 SL from 1907. Changed slightly to function in ARs. Also loaded with better powder than availed in 07. 
The 30 Super Carry comes from the .30 Pederson cartridge developed for a conversion to a 1903 Springfield. This adapted it to semi auto. Was suppose to be secret weapon to use on Germans to end WW1. War ended before they were put in use. Then the French used it in 1935A military pistol designated 7.35mm French Long/ .32 French long. Pistol was similar to a SIG military. During this post WW1 period when French were looking for a pistol, Browning made a few P35s in this chambering. That would be the one I would want. I saw article a few years ago that one was speared out of pawn
near DC for chump change. More than likely a war souvenir that one of our honorable govt employees boosted and didn’t realize the rarity.


----------

